# Sachs-Dolmar identification



## dolmarecho (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello, all! 

I am the :newbie: and, although I am not worthy  at this point, I need some help identifying a saw we inherited from my father-in-law. It is a Sachs-Dolmar. I took it to our local Dolmar authorized service center, but they cannot identify the model number to get the correct parts. The lady that runs the office sent me an email and said that the serial number is 777/084458. Is the model number embedded in the serial number? Also, I probably need to eyeball the saw again, to be sure the serial number is correct. I suspect it might be 111/084458, since Dolmar made a 111 model. Am I totally off track/out of luck? If so,  

Many thanks!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 27, 2007)

dolmarecho said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> I am the :newbie: and, although I am not worthy  at this point, I need some help identifying a saw we inherited from my father-in-law. It is a Sachs-Dolmar. I took it to our local Dolmar authorized service center, but they cannot identify the model number to get the correct parts. The lady that runs the office sent me an email and said that the serial number is 777/084458. Is the model number embedded in the serial number? Also, I probably need to eyeball the saw again, to be sure the serial number is correct. I suspect it might be 111/084458, since Dolmar made a 111 model. Am I totally off track/out of luck? If so,
> 
> Many thanks!



Howdy and welcome!

I can't help you with your question but there are many folks here that can. If you posted this in the "chainsaw" forum it will get better responses.

Enjoy!


----------



## dolmarecho (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ooooops!*

Sorry, big newbie :newbie: mistake. Thanks for the tip, Aggie!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 28, 2007)

dolmarecho said:


> Sorry, big newbie :newbie: mistake. Thanks for the tip, Aggie!



No problem!


----------

